# Box Seats at concert



## Queequeg (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi, I don't know if this is the right place for this question, but I've been to a few NY Philharmonic concerts and generally sit in the middle orchestra section or front, but when ordering tickets now I noticed the first tier box seats were as expensive as the best orchestra seats? Why is this? It never crossed my mind to consider a box seat because they are offer to the side, but what other advantages do they offer instead?


----------

